# Lost of questions-Getting dish with PVR



## wkeahey (Jul 31, 2002)

Mostly I am looking for information. I have 2 SA tivos but when ordering dish had the chance to get their PVR for 50. Which I did now I am trying to get information. Is it like Tivo? Can you record 2 programs at once? What size is the Hard drive? Do I have to connect to phone line? Any and all information is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

hey, wkeahey!

When you 1st get on a forum, board or newsgroup why not read a few threads before posting a question? You'll usually find it's been asked & answered!


----------



## wkeahey (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice talk, *HTGUY*. 1st post and the guy gets whacked 

Welcome, *wkeahey*. A few of us, including me, are buttheads at one time or another, so please overlook our intermittent lack of manners.

Having neither a TIVO or a 501, I can't answer your questions, but I'm sure others will.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

wkeahey, the 501 has only one tuner, so it does not record two programs at once. (The unit that does is the expensive 721.) I'm not sure of the size of the hard drive but Dish advertises it to hold up to 35 hours. I actually got a little more than that when most of what I'd recorded were old black-and-white series. The 501 records the actual satellite stream (no degradation), so its capacity depends on the compression Dish uses for a particular channel or program.

As I'm sure you probably know, the SA TiVos will work fine with any current Dish Network receiver. 

As far as connecting to a phone line, Dish Network's agreement says you must have the receiver connected. In practice, however, it's not necessary.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PVR501 have 40 GB drive ( ~35 hours )
PVR508 have 80 GB drive ( ~60 hours )

both could handle only one program ( i.e. have one tuner )
if you want this feature - you need consider 721 or wait for PVR52x


----------



## wkeahey (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks so much for the information you have helped me quite a bit.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

With two SA Tivos you could have dual tuners...


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Nice talk, HTGUY. 1st post and the guy gets whacked
> 
> Welcome, wkeahey. A few of us, including me, are buttheads at one time or another, so please overlook our intermittent lack of manners.
> ...


:blush: hmmm...I did seem a bit abrupt, didn't I. Sorry.

However, it is just considered good "netiquette" to lurck around a bit when you 1st enter a forum or newsgroup, check out some threads related to your question and/or try a search with keywords before posting a question that has no doubt been A&A'd before.

Still, it seems like every other day in these forums someone just jumps in and asks, "What's the difference between DISH & DirecTv and which is better?" And, FWIW, they always get a slew of answers & opinions from the same guys anyway.

You guys seem to like answering the same things repeatedly so I won't "jump" anymore newbies.


----------

